# Too much amniotic fluid - Polyhydramnios



## Laurn82

I have posted this in 2nd and 3rd tri but nobody seems to know anything about it and googling it just scares me, so i am trying here.

I was told on Tues at a mw appointment that I have a lot of fluid surrounding baby which is making it almost impossible to check baby's growth. My mw has scheduled me in for a scan on 10th Nov at my 28 week check. She did say not to worry, but how can you not worry when they want you to have non routine scans? I typed this into google and came up with the below:

Polyhydramnios
Polyhydramnios means having too much amniotic fluid in the uterus (womb). It occurs in less than one per cent of pregnancies in the UK. 
Polyhydramnios usually starts from about the 30th week of pregnancy. You may feel that your tummy is getting too large too quickly and that your skin is stretched and shiny. You might feel so breathless that it is hard to climb a flight of stairs. 
Other symptoms include abdominal pain, severe heartburn and constipation, swollen legs and varicose veins. 
When your midwife or doctor carries out an examination, you will appear to be "large for dates". They may find it difficult to feel your baby or hear his heartbeat because there is so much fluid around him. 
What causes polyhydramnios? 
 Infections that affect your baby, such as rubella, cytomegalovirus, toxoplasmosis and syphilis, may be associated with polyhydramnios. 
 A congenital problem with the baby occurs in about 20 per cent of cases of polyhydramnios. There may be a blockage in the oesophagus (swallowing tube), meaning that he cannot swallow the amniotic fluid and control the amount of it around him. It may also be a sign that the baby has a problem with his central nervous system, or with his heart or kidneys. 
 Sometimes, polyhydramnios is associated with babies who have chromosomal abnormalities, such as Down's or Edward's syndrome. 
 In very rare cases, the placenta may have developed a tumour or there may be a problem with the arteries in the umbilical cord resulting in polyhydramnios. 
What will happen when it comes to the birth? 
About one in five women with polyhydramnios go into labour and give birth early because the uterus simply cannot hold the baby and all the extra fluid any longer. 
The extra fluid in the uterus makes it difficult for your baby to settle head down into the pelvis. So if your waters break, there is a danger that the umbilical cord will be pulled down into the vagina in front of his head. If this happens, you may need an emergency caesarean section. 
There is a risk of the placenta coming away early if the uterus suddenly shrinks as the amniotic fluid is released. You're also at an increased risk of haemorrhage after the baby is born. 

All sounds pretty scary to me. Was hoping someone who has had this would be able to out my mind at rest. xxx


----------



## littlebabyboy

hi, just to say i had this and was terrified of what could happen. in the end all was fine. once your hospital are aware of it they will watch it. i just have sooo much water when my waters broke but nothing else happened thank god. i would just make sure to keep reminding the hospital of this when ur at appointments and especially when u go in for labour/induction. good luck. try not to worry!!


----------



## nikkip19

i had so much fluid with luca omg. they broke my waters and its poured for hrs everywhere. i was huge ! doc said it could signal a big baby.. he was 9 pds a week early and perfect :)


----------



## mommy43

i had this with my son n they basically told me there would be something wrong with him but they werent sure what i was 30 weeks i started leaking fluid at 37 weeks they scanned me every week i had him at 39 weeks normally n he was perfect


----------



## tonyamanda

My best friend has this.. Im hopeing she will be ok.. She is about 36 weeks and the doctor didn't even explain it proper to her so she had to google it.. I just hope she will have a healthy baby


----------



## Nix

Aww. I know its hard but try not to worry too much. The internet always seems to have such scary details about things. I know somebody that had it and all that happened to her was the floor in the room got flooded during her labour as well as the bed and the midwives shoes. Baby was fine and on time. x


----------



## Angel2Fire

I had this, the consultant told me at 36 weeks and booked me in for a detailed scan, I was sooooooooo worried, but within a few weeks it cleared up. I know its difficult not to worry, but my consultant said it often goes away on its own.


----------



## ellahstruts

wow glad i didnt know all his when i had polhydramnios! i would have worried sick, i went into labour at 37 weeks, in feb 2000, he was 10lb 2 ounces, was born with no problems and is now nearly 10.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I have just found out I have this too. I'm being monitored at the hospital for it. The mw who checked my fluid levels said they see about 5 women a day on the day unit and not too worry as might not mean anything.
Anyways I've had a glucose test and waiting for the results back for that. Had another anatomy scan and baby's tummy is measuring ahead. Went in for monitorin yesterday and my bp shot up. 
Eveything was going smoothly until the other week! Still better to be monitored and being looked after.


----------



## purpledahlia

I have this!

Its pretty scary, I went in to Triage last week on advice from my GP due to itching and they wanted to test for Obestric Cholestasis, So they did, and all thru the pregnancy i have been 1-2cm's ahed on the fundal height, but now i was 3 so they sent me for a scan the next day. I had waaay to much 'Liquer?' and the baby was measuring at 7pounds 2 at 36weeks exactly!!! petrified me!!!

Anyways ive to go back tomorrow at exactly 37 weeks to the day unit, not sure what they are gonna do, im assuming another trace, possibly a scan, Because of the itching and spd and this im pushing for an induction soon as possible since im now full term. Also because my mum was told her pelvis was too small to birth me she was given a c section at 38 weeks and i was 7 and a half pounds, So for me being told i have a big baby and genetics say a small pelvis.. im pretty freaked out! 

I was gonna ask for a sweep tomorrow but i dont think ill get one as then if it works and then waters break id be so scared about the cord prolapsing. I hate this now, i just want her out safe and everything will be cured (this, the itching and the spd).

ugh! x


----------



## tonyamanda

My friend who i said had this gave birth to a perfect healthy 10 pound boy!!!! she was very worried but everything turned out wonderful :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

ten pounds!! wow, glad theyre ok, but theres no way in hell i can push out a ten pounder! does this thing make the babies big or something?


----------



## tonyamanda

purpledahlia said:


> ten pounds!! wow, glad theyre ok, but theres no way in hell i can push out a ten pounder! does this thing make the babies big or something?

 yeah i know.. I have no idea how she did it!! :haha: im going to speak to her on tuesday and see the baby.. She also had a lot of swelling in her feet and legs.. more then normal.. and she said it was a natural birth.. :)


----------



## purpledahlia

My friend who didnt have this fluid thing gave birth to a 9 pound 10 baby last year.... she did it natural aswell! Insane, theres no way i could, my pelvis just isnt big enough! scary thought.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I'm getting annoyed with people telling my bump is huuuge! I feel like snapping back and saying that's coz there's too much fluid boohoo.


----------



## purpledahlia

oh yeh me too, ive had it since about 30 weeks but obv with no scan till recently i didnt know about the fluid! 

I get so annoyed when people say omg your massive!! sure theres not twins in there?? how about you F off!!!! 

i need this pregnancy to be over, i am going insane i cant handle it


----------



## Mrs Muffin

purpledahlia said:


> oh yeh me too, ive had it since about 30 weeks but obv with no scan till recently i didnt know about the fluid!
> 
> I get so annoyed when people say omg your massive!! sure theres not twins in there?? how about you F off!!!!

Yeah some people are so rude! When I was working I had strangers asking me if I was having triplets (that was before I knew about the extra fluid). I snapped back once and said I was Octomum.


----------



## Princess mama

ive got to go back in two weeks for A glucose test and spotted that this P word was written down on my records. I hardly know much about it so im just worried what it means for baby and me. Scan today showed alot of fluid when its always been normal and baby had always been a little bigger than average today estimated a weight of 8lbs already. Im just hoping and praying everything is and will be ok. I always tend to feel baby's hiccups alot.


----------

